# Blue Isbars



## amber

We bought 12 Blue Isbar chicks a week ago.  They are beautiful! I'm not sure of the sex yet but it looks like we have some blue, black and splash. Here are some pics.


----------



## RachaelJ

Wow, where'd you get them from?
Will they all lay green eggs?
Good luck!
Rachael


----------



## amber

They will lay green eggs! I can't wait to see them! I bought them from Richard at Jordan Farm. We've purchased from him before and have been SO happy with his chicks. Thank you! http://www.jordan-farm.com/


----------



## 7chicks

Awww, they're adorable amber!!!


----------



## rob

made me smile


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

cool new additions to the flock, Amber!!! aside from my love for RED fowl....BLUES are my second passion!!!

You might find this information helpful when breeding you Blues;

Blue x Blue = 50% Blue, 25% Black, 25% Splash
Blue x Splash = 50% Blue, 50% Splash
Blue x Black = 50% Blue, 50% Black
Black x Splash = 100% Blue
Black x Black = 100% Black
Splash x Splash = 100% Splash​


----------



## amber

BuckeyeChickens said:


> cool new additions to the flock, Amber!!! aside from my love for RED fowl....BLUES are my second passion!!!
> 
> You might find this information helpful when breeding you Blues;
> 
> Blue x Blue = 50% Blue, 25% Black, 25% Splash
> Blue x Splash = 50% Blue, 50% Splash
> Blue x Black = 50% Blue, 50% Black
> Black x Splash = 100% Blue
> Black x Black = 100% Black
> Splash x Splash = 100% Splash


Thank you! This will be very helpful!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Anytime Amber!!! I raise a blue breed too and like most blues this breed doesn't breed true either so I find myself making compromises with the breeding program based on which are the best colors and best types to mate together. Unfortunately, you don't always have the best Black and best Splash each year to mate up to get the highest percentage of Blue offspring so you end up breeding Blue to Blue one year until you have more or better Splash offspring to use the following breeding season! It's just a bit different than working with a breed that breeds true color but in the end you will enjoy it.


----------



## Tony812430

For sale? My two died soon after hatching and I have one pullet left


----------



## Mahonri

They look amazing. 

I'd like to get some eventually.

What's a breed other than Ameraucana that lays blue eggs?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Mahonri said:


> What's a breed other than Ameraucana that lays blue eggs?


AMERAUCANAS, ARACAUNAS, AND EASTER EGGERS (also sold by hatcheries as Americanas....note the "I" not an "AU") all three are blue egg layers. Keep in mind Easter Eggers or EE's are not a breed, they are mutts or crosses and some can lay green or olive colored eggs, too!


----------



## eeckes

Wanted 1 pair black isbars Eric [email protected]


----------



## kessy09

eeckes said:


> Wanted 1 pair black isbars Eric [email protected]


Where are you located? There is a breeder here in Manitoba.


----------



## kjohnstone

Lets not forget cream legbars.


----------

